# Painting engine cover



## Dalirvia (Nov 19, 2019)

I apologize if this is already a thread, but I want to paint the engine cover. Any recommendations as to the kind of paint to use? And where can I get a new VW badge for the center of the cover, mine looks like shyte....
Thanks,
Timothi.

Sorry for off-topic, but I need useful advice.

What is the difference between a soldering iron, and a soldering gun????

Are the applications different? (I'm sure they are!), just not sure what they might be, OR what might work better for "me".

Not going to do much soldering of electronic boards (I usually just replace them!), if I was going to 'drop' some solder on a board, it would be a big mess!

What I seem to be doing, is trying to save some money by re-soldering connections back on wires, the guns just seem SO-OOO bulky, and hard to get in tight places....

I have some interest in a Weller WPS18MP.


----------

